# Mini Donkey Baby



## Don & Sandy (Feb 3, 2019)

We have a one week old mini donkey that is really stiff on her back legs.  Is this normal?  What do I need to do?


----------



## Don & Sandy (May 25, 2019)

I introduced Mini Pearl back in January...surprise!  It was really Mini Earl

At 4 months we weaned him and today I started working with him on halter training/leading.  Go Earl, you did great!


----------



## AmberLops (May 26, 2019)

Aw he's adorable!!! His legs are working better I assume?


----------



## Don & Sandy (May 26, 2019)

Legs are working great.  It took a few weeks to a month for the tendons to stretch and he’s been fine ever since.  He is a joy!


----------



## AmberLops (May 26, 2019)

Don & Sandy said:


> Legs are working great.  It took a few weeks to a month for the tendons to stretch and he’s been fine ever since.  He is a joy!


Aw! I'm glad he's doing great! He sure is a cutie


----------

